# grass not cutting even



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Have a GT5000, 54" deck. the grass coming out from under the front wheels never get cut evenly, too slow in standing up after being run over to get even cut with the rest of grass. Has anyone ever moved the deck out front of the tractor?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

No, I bought a Toro with the 72" deck mounted in the front


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mkinsey7, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your mower may have mulching blades installed. Try some hi-lift blades. They will pick up the pushed-down grass for a better cut. Also, run your mower at full throttle.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I thought about saying that, but it's cold outside and it's making me cranky......LOL


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

using high lift blades and at full throttle, I hate to have to slow down.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I know exactly what you meam I want to mow as fast as the mower will go.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Try mowing your lawn in a different pattern. I changed to a diagonal mowing pattern because of minor ruts leaving wheel tracks in the lawn from mowing in the same pattern year after year.


----------

